# 14 week poodle weight



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Toy or mini? I can't really say since mine are standards, but knowing which size your puppy is will help people know what answer to give.

Is the puppy eating well, etc? You seem a little worried.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I also have standards but I am sure someone with smaller poodles will chime in here. I will say that they all go through strange growth periods. 

My girl got all out of proportion a few times while growing. Too tall for her body length; too long in the back for her height; later she was taller in front and shorter in back...her legs were out of whack; head too big for her body for a while...then head too small for her body. It all balanced out in the end and she was of appropriate size and proportion.

Make sure your pup is eating, sleeping, pooping and peeing well, has an excellent quality food and appropriate vet checks and vet treatments (worming, vaccinations, etc.) at appropriate times. If you see a drastic change in energy, or big changes in eating habbits or elimination habbits then a visit to the vet is in order.

If everything is going well, other than odd body proportion then relax and enjoy puppyhood....it goes by quickly.

Best of luck Viking Queen


----------



## momopaws (Dec 14, 2015)

Breeder told us he was a toy, but vet classified him as a miniature  He wants to be spoon fed so we make him wait a while before eating to boost his appetitie. For the past week he's been eating less, taking a few bites and then getting distracted and he will just play with his toys even if we lock him in the cage. He usually finishes his food very quickly, and there was a period of time when we had to increase his intake because he seemed hungry for more. 
We will be visiting the vets in a few days time for his third vaccination  other than his eating habits he's drinking and playing fine :smile:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would resist feeding from a spoon unless you are willing to do it forever. A healthy dog will not starve itself. I might not change what you are doing until after your next vet check though.

You should think about making a written list of questions to ask the vet for that upcoming appointment. Especially when visiting with a puppy the vet's office can be a hectic bit of time. Make sure you get the information you need about feeding and growth patterns.

Most of all as Viking Queen suggested make sure you enjoy your pup's baby days, they will be gone before you know it!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Can tou feel his rib cage too much ? That's pretty much the best way to tell. You should be able to feel the ribs slightly, but not excessively.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Ari was 5 pounds/2.3 kg at that age so it sounds like you have a small mini or a big toy. Ari never had a round tummy and she changed shape all throughout her growth (her legs would grow one week so she'd be tall with a short back, then her back would grow so she'd have a long back and short legs etc.) so as long as your puppy is maintaining a proportional amount of fat and muscle I think he is probably fine. Now Ari is a perfectly proportioned young adult dog despite looking pretty weird at a couple of points!

This is the most common body condition chart that vets use:









Puppies can be a little pudgier without falling into the overweight category but poodle puppies tend to be fairly lean. Like Dechi said, you should be able to feel ribs but not sink your fingers between them when you pet your pup.









Lily cd re is right, if you keep spoon feeding your pup you are setting yourself up for a lifetime of that... if the vet says your puppy is healthy, I would stop doing it and he will quickly figure out that he needs to eat on his own.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

BTW, if the breeder says it is a toy, that probably means both parents were toys. If your pup grows larger then the standard for a toy, they will still be a toy, just an over-sized toy. The only way they are a miniature is if the parents are miniatures.


----------



## momopaws (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you all for your responses and information!! It's a relief to know that he is fine :grin: I can feel his rib cage but can't fit my fingers through. 
The both of us thank you!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tooooo Cute! Love her color.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, very good looking pup !


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Such a sweet pup.
At 15 weeks Zoe was 4.4 lbs. Now at almost two she is shy of 8 lbs.( height 12)
Both her parents were toys.


----------



## momopaws (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you! Vet said that he was in perfect health :smile:


----------

